# Just when I was about to give up on ghost shrimp...



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I may have finally gotten a good batch of ghost shrimp from Petsmart. I have tried keeping them for months and couldn't keep them alive. They always died after a couple of weeks. Well I currently have 3 and I finally got to see one go through its first molt in my tank. He was hiding all day, but he finally came out and he seems to be doing great. I have a good feeling about the 3 I have left.


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! i had the same issue from petco almost seemed like they died over night usually i have 1 now thats lasted 3 months. im still keeping my fingers crossed though !!! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Keep in mind that Ghost shrimp are pretty low quality stock. If you are really looking to get some enjoyment out of keeping shrimp invest a few more dollars and get some cherry shrimp.


----------

